# Pet-Friendly Hotels



## Luv4adventure (Jan 7, 2014)

Does anyone know of Pet-Friendly Hotels in San Luis Potosi?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Luv4adventure said:


> Does anyone know of Pet-Friendly Hotels in San Luis Potosi?


Pet friendly hotels in Mexico are not common at all
Mexicans usually do not use or request this type of service, you would have to call and ask for a special favor until you find a hotel manager who is willing to bend the rules


----------



## Luv4adventure (Jan 7, 2014)

Ok, thank you for responding to my question.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> Pet friendly hotels in Mexico are not common at all
> Mexicans usually do not use or request this type of service, you would have to call and ask for a special favor until you find a hotel manager who is willing to bend the rules


True, but many people post here about finding pet-friendly motels, so it must be possible.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

It is possible as a rule hotels will say no on the tlephone and yes when you arrive but we have never tried in large cities. What we have tried is asking the hotel to recommend a vet who has boarding or kennels for the night and they sometimes can help you. Easier in small hotel privately owned. 
After 13 years here we do not travel with the dogs if we can help it, we leave them home and have someone take care of them but I often wondered what we would do if we had to fly them out of Mexico city and if there was a kennel or a pet friendly hotel near the airport. A no tell motel is the solution but I do not know the motels in that area...


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

GARYJ65 said:


> Pet friendly hotels in Mexico are not common at all
> Mexicans usually do not use or request this type of service, you would have to call and ask for a special favor until you find a hotel manager who is willing to bend the rules


I must respectfully disagree with Gary on this one. I first learned of the quirks in the Mexican system of admitting/refusing pets at motels/hotels when we first drove down to Lake Chapala from San Francisco in 2001. That drive required that we find motels that would admit our three very large mastiffs (two bordeaux and one neopolitan - total weight almost 500 pounds - and three cats - all in cages which is most important).

There was no problem finding motels that would take pets in the U.S. as we drove from San Francisco to the crossing at Nogales but every motel we had called ahead of time on the road between Nogales and Chapala flat out refused our babies. Well, we had to get to our new retirement abode along the shores of the lake so regardless of this across-the-board and absolute refusal to take our pets by every motel we called ahead of time in Mexico, we found lodgings along the way at San Carlos, Sonora, Guamúchil, Sinaloa and Tepic, Nayarit and we were admitted each place at the first motel along the autopistas at which we stopped to request rooms for the night with our menagerie. 

Later, after we bought a home in San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas, some 1,500 +/- kilometers southeast of Lake Chapala, we fretted once again as to whether we would find lodgings along the way from the lake to the Chiapas Highlands and return that would accept our brood. Once again, no motel/hotel would give us the OK over the telephone so we took off for Chiapas anyway and, once again, we found lodgings along the way; this time in Orizaba or Fortin de Las Flores, Veracruz when we drove that route and later in Oaxaca State when we elected to go that way.

While I have stayed at motels in San Luis Potosí City during subsequent journeys north from Guadalajara to Nuevo Laredo, Tamaulipas, I made those journeys without my pets so I can´t say that I can identify specific motels/hotels in SLP that take pets but I have no doubt you will find lodging along the expressway from the north/south autopista into the city´s historic center which expessway is choc-a-bloc with all sorts of hotels and motels one of which will relent and accept your pet(s) if you stop in the mid or late afternoon and request accomodations politely and humbly with a personal air of serious personal need. Don´t bother calling ahead of time, however as that is a waste of your time and their's.

The key to finding accomodations along the road in Mexico at motels that will take your pet(s) is to start searching for a place to stay around mid-afternoon to avoid the possibility of sleeping in your car which is a no-no in Mexico in my judgment and a bit dangerous to say the least. Find a médium sized to larger city with a number of hotels/motels along the thoroughfare you are traversing and seek out motels where you assess that you can access your room with the least amount of general visibility or needing to use an elevator if you can avoid it. Approach the desk clerk on duty and somewhat plaintively but with dignity, request accomodations for you and your pets for whom you have brought along pet cages for the room. In every town we sought lodging in Mexico where we stopped no later than dusk to request lodging, we were admitted with our pets at the first motels/hotels we sought out. Every time and including places that had informed us over the telephone earlier that, under no circumstances would they allow pets. We have found it characteristic of Mexico that desk clerks and motel managements are loath to turn away respectful guests politely requesting lodging with that air of need (if not desperation) even when the hotel/motel policy forbids acceptance of pets as nearly all do in Mexico over the telephone. In this sense, those in charge of accepting or refusing potential guests in Mexico are far more civilized than their counterparts often are in the U.S. in general. It doesn´t seem to be in the characters of people employed by lodgings along the roads in Mexico with the power to suggest you retire for the night along the highway shoulder or in the woods or parks or truck stop parking lots to actually turn you away. So remember, start seeking lodging early enough to increase your chances of success and always request accomodations with respect for the person in charge of your upcoming night´s sleeping place. 

One of our favorite places to stay in Orizaba, Veracruz. a place called La Cascadas located adjacent to a beautiful local park, is manned at the desk by very nice folks who always remember us and let us stay as long as we never try to access the room they have assigned us until the head housekeeper has left for the day as, if she catches them allowing guests with pets to stay there there will be hell to pay for them and us as well. If we arrive there too early before this person has left for the day, we must spend some time hiking or sipping a cold cerveza or two in the beautiful adjacent park until she leaves and then we have the run of the place with its very nice rooms and fine restaurant.

Today, over 13 years after moving to Mexico with all those mutts (today we have five dogs and two cats), we would not hesitate to hit the road with the dogs and their cages secure in the knowledge that we will find lodging for us and our mutts along the way as required. However, if we relied on telephone reservations, we would never leave home with even one of them. The cats don´t give a damn and we can arrange their care at home. Hit the road and stop worrying - things always work out down here from Tamaulipas to Chiapas so, as Alfred E. Neuman likes to say, "What, me worry?"


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

The only place I consistently see mention in online discussions that allows pets (the name of which I forget) is a place near the highway in Matehuala. It's not in the city of SLP, however.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

There must be some places, but, as I said, most Hotels would refuse to take pets, and in Mexico there is not such a thing as pet friendly hotels.
Talking to the manager or the person in charge might work in some cases, Tipping them might work better
It's just the way it is


----------

